

Hardware Summer Camp - Attendee Application - nickpinkston
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1eYjx3McHBjQPu8yfmSFdapuw4fIs2gSHCBewD_92fes/viewform

======
nickpinkston
Happy to answer questions here guys - I'm one of the organizers.

~~~
sown
Thanks for doing this. :)

Does it help to have a prototype or not? have a startup being planned or not?
I've done kernel stuff before but does that hurt or help?

~~~
nickpinkston
We really want people who are serious entrepreneurs. That usually means you
have some kind of prototype, but really, we're looking for quality people who
we think can use this kind of knowledge.

